# GoPro vs Contour or others??? HD recorders



## drsx

I really want to get a camera for all my outdoor activities e.g. hunting, fishing, hiking, climbing etc.

I've been wanting a GoPro but I'm researching other options. Opinions??

It'd be nice to have one that has gun mounts things of that nature I know the contour doors but the color doesn't seem to be as good as the go pro's.


----------



## drsx

Bump


----------



## svmoose

I've been wondering the same thing and looking into getting something. There is another one that is a little less known called the "Drift" (http://www.amazon.com/Drift-Innovation- ... 599&sr=8-1) that gets pretty good reviews. It seems very similar to the contour.

After looking at all of them I think I would go with the GoPro if money wasn't an issue because the video looks better initially.\

But the others are significantly cheaper and the waterproof feature of the new contours is nice for stream fishing/weather issues and you don't have to worry about a case or anything, unless you want to take it diving or something.

Let me know what you decide.


----------



## drsx

Initially the GoPro looks good but with some adjustments Contour is as good or better depending on the situation.

I think ill go with Contour. Its a lot more sleek, low profile and easy to use. They have a gun mount for your shotgun already made you can buy. Much more handy that the bulky go pro"s. Ill check out the one you just posted in a sec.


----------



## drsx

Plus the contour seems very durable and waterproof right out of the box. You can purchase an additional waterproof case if you're going to be like deep sea diving


----------



## drsx

Decided on the Contour Roam much more suited for the military or hunting activities. I bought it here, they offer a nice package.
http://www.gearcoop.com/Helmet-Cameras/b/2684233011?ie=UTF8&title=Helmet Cameras

Also I bought the Shotgun mount and the hat mount for the Contour homepage....
http://contour.com/products/accessories


----------



## svmoose

Cool! When you get a chance post up a video. I think you made a good choice.


----------



## drsx

Ill have it in 2days ill definitely be playing around with it and ill post something.


----------



## drsx

Here's a pic of the camera mounted on my shotgun! This same mount allows you to put it on a rifle or a bow....


----------



## Chaser

I have a FlipHD camera that I have been trying to figure out a way of attaching to my shotgun or a headband to wear while hunting. Seeing the Contour mount gives me some ideas.


----------



## drsx

Does the flip camera have a standard tripod mount on the bottom? Where you can screw in?? If so you can just buy that mount and use your flip camera I'm sure.


----------



## drsx

The mount I should mention has a shock absobing system in place so the camera won't get too shook up when shooting.


----------



## drsx

Check out the pics of my finished rifle with the camera mounted on it here in another post..

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=41051


----------



## amadkau

My friend uses the gopro with the flexible mounting system. I'm not sure if the mount is actually made by go pro. But it's just bendible metal (wrapped with rubber) that you can attach to anything. Attaches to guns, fourwheelers, helmets just fine. Not as permanent though.


----------



## Chaser

How are you liking the Contour, drsx? My dog got my Flip camera and chewed it to pieces the other day, and I am thinking of replacing it with a Contour. Not too much more, and it seems like it will be more versatile. The only thing I don't like is that there is no screen to view back the footage that you just shot.


----------



## drsx

Much more versatile, rugged and durable. Not even a comparison. The reason you don't have a screen is because its made to be waterproof right out of the box. Needs to withstand elements.

I bought the Contour Roam, but I wohld suggest the Contour GPS simply for one feature, you can control it from your phone! Adjusting mic volume etc.... without that bluetooth option you have to plug it into the computer.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I just ordered a GoPro Hero2 with the optional LCD screen so I can view instantly. I hope it does everything I want it to, mostly planning on putting it on my labrador out duck hunting. I think it will be cool to watch the long water retrieves he does. The Wi-Fi bacpac will be available in April, download an app to your phone or tablet and be able to view live stream video, and operate remotely. I debated between the 2 cameras for a long time so I hope I made the right choice.


----------



## drsx

I'm sure it will be awesome! Those are definitely sweet cameras.


----------



## Chaser

I decided to get a Contour to replace my Flip. I also learned that Cisco is no longer making Flip cameras. Anyway, I am having some trouble getting the Contour Storyteller application to work on my PC. Did you experience any issues with this? I don't care about the editing features so much, I just want to be able to change the settings on my camera.


----------



## drsx

No, when installed I had no issues. I installed in on my mac as well as PC and both work. I did notice when trying to link my facebook account to the storyteller app it wouldn't connect that. Other than that it worked ok. Do you have or know of a easy to use but powerful video editor? The storyteller app obviously isn't that great....


----------



## Chaser

Windows MovieMaker is an easy one to use that you may already have installed on your PC. Otherwise, I purchased the Corel Video Suite to make a promo vid for my company, and it worked very well also. I found the previous release version at Costco and it only cost me $20.


----------

